# Unlimited data.



## jzmax22 (Dec 26, 2011)

So I have a couple questions.

I have unlimited data and an upgrade. I don't want to lose my unlimited. My wife has line with a 2 GB plan.

I called Verizon this morning to transfer the upgrade to the 2gb line so I could take advantage of the discounted pricing. The woman on the phone told I could do it but I would still lose my unlimited because even though I was transferring the upgrade I would have to renew my contact on the unlimited line. 
This doesn't sound right. Should I go to a store or an I missing something. Any light on this loophole would be great. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meek_reese (Dec 20, 2011)

This may get moved because it is not GNEX related but...

That is indeed how it works with transferring upgradeable lines. The upgrade gets transferred to the other line (so that line's contract does not change) but becuase it is your line being transferred, it gets extended.

After my contract is up--sadly in 6 more months--I'm done signing contracts. Purchasing the device full price (hopefully Google continues to make affordable Nexus devices) and going no contract is where its at. Verizon, AT&T, Sprint, and to a degree T-Mobile all hope us suckers continue to buy, upgrade, and extend contracts. It is a total rip-off for that cheap data to be so outgrageously priced and capped.

/end rant.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

jzmax22 said:


> So I have a couple questions.
> 
> I have unlimited data and an upgrade. I don't want to lose my unlimited. My wife has line with a 2 GB plan.
> 
> ...


What a lot of people I personally know have been doing is just opening another line with the phone they want on it and just switch the new phone onto the unlimited line. After they would just drop the new line to where it cost $10 a month to keep open and use their new phone on their unlimited data. I'm considering doing the same thing myself, but I might just go ahead and drop the $450 to get an s4.


----------



## jzmax22 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the responses and in very sorry for posting in the won't forum.

I just talked to Verizon salesman at my local store and he told me that if I came in and transferred the upgrade to my other line w/ out losing my unlimited data. After that I will just deactivate the phone and active it on my unlimited.

Do you know if the Sim from my gnex will work in an s4? So I don't have to get a new one.

Thanks again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

jzmax22 said:


> Thanks for the responses and in very sorry for posting in the won't forum.
> 
> I just talked to Verizon salesman at my local store and he told me that if I came in and transferred the upgrade to my other line w/ out losing my unlimited data. After that I will just deactivate the phone and active it on my unlimited.
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## jzmax22 (Dec 26, 2011)

Maratu said:


> Yup.


Yup what?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jzmax22 said:


> Yup what?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


He answered the only question you asked. Still not sure the salesman was right in telling you that you can transfer your upgrade and still keep unlimited but good luck!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Well someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if you buy the new device at full price to keep the unlimited data you don't have to sign another two years, right?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> Well someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if you buy the new device at full price to keep the unlimited data you don't have to sign another two years, right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


Yup, right.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

bouchigo said:


> Yup, right.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Ok so what I thought. Let me expand on this while we have the conversation flowing. IF we are then going month to month without a two contract, do you think Verizon could then simply alter the terms, i.e. take away the unlimited data if they want?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> Ok so what I thought. Let me expand on this while we have the conversation flowing. IF we are then going month to month without a two contract, do you think Verizon could then simply alter the terms, i.e. take away the unlimited data if they want?


Not only can they but I fully expect they will at some point

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you're not under a contract, they can do as they please (just as you can leave as you please). Given that AT&T has yet to kill off those with grandfathered unlimited and went to tiered data long before Verizon did, it's probably safe for the present time at least. Though I wouldn't assume it'll be there forever.

Whether Verizon gets rid of unlimited for those that still hold onto it probably depends on two factors:

1) How many that had unlimited data that went into a new contract when their previous was up and lost unlimited data

2) How many decided to leave Verizon rather than accept a contract with tiered data.

The more that fall into #2 is an indicator of how many that would stand to lose if they kill unlimited for anyone that still has it.

The more that accept and do #1 can be read in three ways:

1) People don't care about unlimited data and want a shiny new phone instead.

2) Those that still have unlimited data are a small enough group that Verizon will ignore them and let them keep it until they all fade away naturally

3) Those that still have unlimited are a small enough group and not worth caring about. Thus, imposing tiered data on them after their contract runs is financially insignificant and any PR fallout will mostly go unnoticed or ignored because they're a minority.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes you guys are 100% right. I've often wondered, wouldn't the easiest solution be to just simply throttle back customers with unlimited data after a certain amount of usage? Instead of A: charging them full price of a new phone, B: Downgrading their data plan to profit from over-usage (or charging them more per month depending on the package). The only conclusion I come up with is no extra cash for Verizon to bring in.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

jzmax22 said:


> So I have a couple questions.
> 
> I have unlimited data and an upgrade. I don't want to lose my unlimited. My wife has line with a 2 GB plan.
> 
> ...


I just did this twice.

I transferred my wife's upgrade to my moms line and ordered a GS4 online. It came with a special SIM that you have to use to activate the phone. Then just took that Sim and reinstall it back into my moms phone.

Doing the same with my line.

My wife and I have unlimited data. I added my mom to my account in march.

It did extend my and my wife's contract but we get to keep unlimited data.

I was always told while chatting with a VZW rep online that the GS4 was only being sold online. You could not order it online and pick it up in the store or go to the store and purchase it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JPBeard21 (Dec 7, 2011)

What I've done to keep unlimited data, on a family plan where only my line has unlimited data, was to just do the upgrade on the other line (had no data plan and had to add 2gb temporarily) when it came available. After upgrade and activation, switched devices through customer service or online then removed the data plan (went back to a standard phone). This should work with adding lines as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

JPBeard21 said:


> What I've done to keep unlimited data, on a family plan where only my line has unlimited data, was to just do the upgrade on the other line (had no data plan and had to add 2gb temporarily) when it came available. After upgrade and activation, switched r service or online then removed the data plan (went back to a standard phone). This should work with adding lines as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So just to clarify: I have a family plan, 4 lines. 2 lines have unlimited data, 2 lines are "dumb phones". The two dumb phone lines have upgrades. I could just upgrade to a smart phone on one of my dumb phone lines, get the 2gb data plan, switch the new phone to my unlimited line, then cancel the 2gb data on the line that originally had no data. All without losing my unlimited?


----------



## JPBeard21 (Dec 7, 2011)

britinfitz said:


> What I've done to keep unlimited data, on a family plan where only my line has unlimited data, was to just do the upgrade on the other line (had no data plan and had to add 2gb temporarily) when it came available. After upgrade and activation, switched r service or online then removed the data plan (went back to a standard phone). This should work with adding lines as well.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> So just to clarify: I have a family plan, 4 lines. 2 lines have unlimited data, 2 lines are "dumb phones". The two dumb phone lines have upgrades. I could just upgrade to a smart phone on one of my dumb phone lines, get the 2gb data plan, switch the new phone to my unlimited line, then cancel the 2gb data on the line that originally had no data. All without losing my unlimited?


That's exactly what I've done. Of course, we put the dumb phone back on the line we used for the upgrade. As long as u don't add the family share plan you should be fine. There should also be a grace period of 14 days to revert changes to your plan if I'm not mistaken, been a couple years since I've been a sales rep.

Edit: Don't try this thru an authorized reseller such as Amazon or WireFly. They will bill you if u transfer devices, I believe within a 6 month period after upgrading. I did mine thru Best Buy, in store without issue. Walmart should be fine in store as well, not thru their letstalk.com online portal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am starting to believe that when Verizon upgrades their system to something better than LTE advanced, true unlimited data will be a relic and a goner and a thing of the past.

Here's to hoping for a VOLTE device while keeping unlimited data in the future. One can only wish


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

So, I remember this pondering on this feature of the LG Revolution when I upgraded to my first LTE phone (Droid Charge for anyone keeping tabs)... http://www.androidcentral.com/lg-revolution-completes-first-volte-call

It's now 2013. Where is VoLTE at?


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Quarter one or two 2014

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sic0048 (Jun 16, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> Ok so what I thought. Let me expand on this while we have the conversation flowing. IF we are then going month to month without a two contract, do you think Verizon could then simply alter the terms, i.e. take away the unlimited data if they want?


Being on a two year contract doesn't effect your data, nor does it prevent Verizon from changing your data terms at any time. You can always add or remove data even if you are under contract for your cellular service (of course if you have a smart phone, V won't let your drop data, but that isn't related to the 2 year term).

So going under contract in a effort to,save your unlimited data plan is totally a waste and won't "protect" you from changes anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I just don't understand how Verizon, and other companies with limited data plans, can get away with ads that say things like "Keep up to date with your friends, stream all the music you want, download movies in minutes" and not need a disclaimer saying "Until you run out of available data after 30 minutes and we start charging you $10/GB!"


----------

